# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TRC-70

## RA6WAN

! !      . , ,   ..
   2005   -  ...   , ,  ,     .

----------


## RA6WAN

User Manual  9 ,   ,  Service Manual,  -  160 ....     -E/mail: AA05@BK.RU CH49@MAIL.RU !

----------


## RA6WAN

! ! !

----------


## RA6WAN

!   !   !  , -   ,      28   ,    (       - ,   .    150 ,   ( )  ,      UW3DI,    NB1  NB2    (               ) NB1 !      eQSL  HAMLOG.EU      Windom.   HI-HI!- Kenwood TS-590s,   .... :Laughing:

----------


## RA3AKF

TRC-70 ? 
   ra3akf#mail.ru 
  ,      . 
  !

----------

